# Double jointed chute deflector?



## Motley (Nov 20, 2018)

I have just purchased a new HSS928CTD machine. The electric start one. I have a question that perhaps someone here might be able to answer, as my dealer couldn’t. 

Why has the chute got an articulated (two piece) deflector while the standard pull start HSS928CT model has a one piece deflector? Is there any advantage to the two piece deflector?


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

In Canada, with the “D” variant (i.e. electric start), we also get the auger protection, hour metre and double articulated chute. The extra articulation just gives a bit more control as to where you place your output; particularly when trying to output close to the machine in a narrow area.


----------



## Motley (Nov 20, 2018)

What’s the auger protection, I thought they all had that?


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Motley said:


> What’s the auger protection, I thought they all had that?




They all have shear bolts, but the auger protection system is different. In the US, the system is limited to the 1332, but in Canada you get it on the 928 electric start as well. 

 https://www.snowblowerforum.com/fo...otection-system-hss1332atd.html#/topics/97610

It doesn’t sound like your dealer did a very good job of going over these important features.


----------



## Motley (Nov 20, 2018)

Ah! I see. You’re correct it certainly seems as though the dealer didn’t provide a thorough explanation of the machine. To be fair though, they’re primarily a motorcycle shop. Then again, even Honda aren’t particularly forthcoming on their websites. 

Thank you.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Motley said:


> Then again, even Honda aren’t particularly forthcoming on their websites.


 Yes, for some reason Honda PE Canada has much less information online than does Honda PE US. Here is a link to the US site, where you can find parts diagrams, user manuals, links to order the service manuals, etc.

https://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers


----------



## Motley (Nov 20, 2018)

I noticed that in the US, a cabin is listed as an accessory. I do want one of those but it doesn’t seem to be available on the Canadian website. I have found online an aftermarket cabin.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Motley said:


> I noticed that in the US, a cabin is listed as an accessory. I do want one of those but it doesn’t seem to be available on the Canadian website. I have found online an aftermarket cabin.


 Make certain you get the one that fits the HSS models: Part Number *04700-V45-000AH*

Home Depot carries them, too, at least down here...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

tabora said:


> Make certain you get the one that fits the HSS models: Part Number *04700-V45-000AH*
> 
> Home Depot carries them, too, at least down here...



How much ? Maybe be a good source for people to avoid shipping.


And...there aren't many people on this forum that you are "down here" to ! LOL


----------



## Motley (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks. Unfortunately Home Depot “up here” doesn’t carry them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> How much ? Maybe be a good source for people to avoid shipping.


 They're right around $200 online... The best price I found last summer was about $175. Home Depot is also $199.99
This place is $187.73 + shipping: https://www.partspak.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=734351&Siteminqty=1


RIT333 said:


> And...there aren't many people on this forum that you are "down here" to ! LOL


You'd be surprised how many of the members are from Nord des Lignes!


----------

